# JAXB - Namespace



## mtk-flo (21. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich erstelle mit JAXB und einem XML-Schema meine Klassen.
Jedoch berücksichtigt JAXB nicht mein Namespace, den ich im Schema definiert habe.

Wie bekomm ich meinen Namespace aus dem Schema in meine Klassen ?!


----------



## mtk-flo (21. März 2007)

Keiner ne Idee ?


----------



## KlaDi (22. März 2007)

Hallo,

kann man nicht über den Konstruktor einen Namespace angeben?

also in der Dokumentation ist ja dieser hier unter anderem aufgeführt:


```
public JAXBElement(QName name,
                   Class<T> declaredType,
                   Class scope,
                   T value)
```

scope müßte doch dann der Namespace sein oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Ich habe nämlich das gleiche Problem, wäre schön wenn jemand weiterhelfen könnte?

Gruß KlaDi.


----------

